# Asus usb webcamera



## ste_pa (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello,
i am looking for an XP driver/software that will make this Asus webcamera work properly.
It s a 300kpixel USB webcamera that comes bundled in the box with V9999 and it looks like that:





Now,it seems i have lost the cd that was in the box with it,and i cant find any kind of support,driver,or software on Asus site about that.Cant even tell the model.
I m sure although someone may have it or know where i can get the driver/software for it.I m posting in here just cause it is Asus support area and i m sure someone of you has this :sayyes: 

thanks in advance
Stef


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to TSF:

You dont have to worry about losing the asus cd that came with your asus V9999 video card & webcam combo >>> truth be know the drivers on you asus CD are outdated shortyly after they make it / as all the updated drivers are at the asus website

all the drivers can be found by going to asus website and clicking on products tab at top of web page

then go to the video cards section and select V9999GE / then go to the downlaods section 
once in the asus downloads section for the V9999GE go to the *ALL * tab at top of that webpage

towards the bottom you will see

* Win2K / WinXP 

Description ASUS VGA card bundled webcam driver. 


File Size 5.77 (MBytes) 
* 

its at this link 

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=V9999 Series


regards

joe


----------

